# 1965 Pontiac Lemans/GTO Wiring Harness



## aeconfidential (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello, looking at recommendations for replacing the original wiring in my 1965 Pontiac GTO. I looked at Painless and didn't see a Pontiac specific harness, but I'm sure they have one that will work. I also looked at Kwik Wire, American Autowire, Street Rod Electrics and M&H. I was leaning towards American Autowire until I learned you have to use their ignition switch which may or may work like the original ignition switch. I'm looking for a wiring harness that will work with my original ignition, light switch, etc. I've seen recommendations for M&H. I'm not an electrician, but I'd like to do the work myself...hopefully not that hard. Appreciate any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I've never put one in a GTO, but I have always been very happy with American Autowire harnesses. I know OPGI sells The kit for the GTO.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You might want to check this thread out as it has some really good info in it on wiring harnesses (its on another Pontiac forum)

which wiring harness to use? - PY Online Forums

Good luck with your '65!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

I just did this with my '64. I bought all the harnesses from Ames, and everything works with factory stuff. I think it's M&H(?). I can't recommend this enough. When I run into trouble I KNOW it isn't faulty wiring!


----------



## aeconfidential (Jul 11, 2015)

Appreciate the feedback, but the more I think about it, I may just find a shop to do the work.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IMHO you would be far better off dealing directly with M&H. Their harness' are a full PLUG & PLAY install, with all correct factory harness color coding and connectors.
Why pay 75$ and up an hour shop time when one can simply accomplish this with just a bit of forethought.

Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars

JM2C


----------



## aeconfidential (Jul 11, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> IMHO you would be far better off dealing directly with M&H. Their harness' are a full PLUG & PLAY install, with all correct factory harness color coding and connectors.
> Why pay 75$ and up an hour shop time when one can simply accomplish this with just a bit of forethought.
> 
> Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars
> ...


Thanks, as long as it's plug-n-play, I don't mind giving it a try...I can always buy and install it section by section.


----------

